# JD 3032e



## HecJD3032e (2 mo ago)

Tractor Virgin here bought a new 3032E may of 2021 some how broke the upper pivot hole to mount my rear attachments it’s cast iron and is part of the rear housing tractor only has 88hrs on it my local dealer I bought it from says it’s now cover under warranty and said I need to file a claim thru my insurance has anybody been thru this I of course believe it should be covered under JD warranty this is very disappointing to me I expected warranty to back up there product.


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

The top link pin was too long. When the arms were raised the left arm hit the pin (arrow points to chipped paint) which broke the casting. 
After repair use shorter pins making sure they can't touch arms.









Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## HecJD3032e (2 mo ago)

Okay makes sense but I don’t think the pin was that long the dealer gave me the pin I’ll have to double check that is it possible that the cotter pin fell out or broke and the pin came out and got caught or maybe I accidentally forgot to put a pin in. Now I’m doubting myself smh lol


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

All it takes is the pin touching and something has to give! I speak from experience. Now I use shortest pin possible and always double check it.









Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

For what it’s worth…it appears that the lynch pin was missing and the hitch pin backed out(from right side) and toplink with only one side thru the mounting hole(left side) put side pressure on the mount ear and broke it. B.


----------



## HecJD3032e (2 mo ago)

fuddy1952 said:


> All it takes is the pin touching and something has to give! I speak from experience. Now I use shortest pin possible and always double check it.
> View attachment 83439
> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


 Got it thanks!


----------



## kelley1 (Jun 26, 2021)

Johndeere3032e said:


> Tractor Virgin here bought a new 3032E may of 2021 some how broke the upper pivot hole to mount my rear attachments it’s cast iron and is part of the rear housing tractor only has 88hrs on it my local dealer I bought it from says it’s now cover under warranty and said I need to file a claim thru my insurance has anybody been thru this I of course believe it should be covered under JD warranty this is very disappointing to me I expected warranty to back up there product.
> View attachment 83429
> 
> View attachment 83427
> ...


A good welder and some nickel rod will have you fixed up in no time 👍. Livin' and learnin'.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Worked at a dealer for over 20 years. Have seen many issues where people expected a warranty to cover issues that were not warrantable. Most people seem to think warranty means anything that goes wrong. Often had to ask people to read the actual warranty statement. Most state they cover issues with materials and workmanship. I would often ask a customer what did the factory do to cause you problem? Yes I realize they don't want to spend the money to cover something they did wrong, but they company often did nothing to cause the failure.
If it was a possibility the company could get out of paying they often tried to blame the dealer for poor predelivery. I was even able to get some warranties honored after they had expired when I pointed out the failure was in and enclosed crankcase or in a position that was very hard to access. Took a lot of convincing but when I told the service tech he was going to demonstrate how to predeliver a combine and to complete it he best e prepared to spend a few days for a complete teardown and reassembly. He sure changed his tune!
On the other end I saw a fellow ask for warranty on a 25 year old fan belt. The partsman just looked at him and said "Don't you ever own that tractor?".
Yes we all do dumb stuff, a few years ago I used a top link pin that was too long and bent the lift cylinder rod on a 45 year old tractor. Just about gave up looking for the rod, but finally found one. I think it was the last one in stock anywhere!

Hope repair goes well
Have a better day tomorrow


----------

